# Trying to Sell the ACA??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is one of the most slanted articles I have read in a long time. This shows you that someone somewhere is trying to push this or change the image of this bill.

http://t.money.msn.com/health-and-life- ... ealth-plan

In this article it is trying to tell you to switch to a plan on the ACA. It is good that it will make you look at your health plan to make sure you have some good things in it. But yet all the while telling you to look into the plans on Nov. 15th when sign up begins again. AGAIN BECAREFUL. because if you switch you might not be able to chose your doctor you want.

One thing in this article i found interesting it says 8 million people signed up who didn't have insurance before. If they are toting that as a win when 40-50 million didn't have insurance...how is that a win??? Those are the numbers the Democrats and others were using to push this bill. So again 20% is a win??? But it just floored me how slanted this article is and trying to push people towards the ACA.

I will get off my soap box but it shows you that this bill isn't doing what they "thought" it would do and is failing or going to fail that they need to do parlor tricks to get people to sign up. Like write slanted articles to push people towards it.


----------

